# Glee's Quinn Fabray Lipstick?



## trulynicole (Mar 5, 2010)

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/phot...9-1250-949.jpg

I always love her lipstick.  Do you have any idea what color this could be?  Anything similar?


----------



## ilexica (Mar 5, 2010)

Not that it's any help to you, but I was wondering the same thing! I've been thinking something like cosmo over spice lipliner.


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing too! That, and she uses false corner eyelashes right? I love her lashes!!


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 6, 2010)

Ha, I know ): I wish someone knew.
I tried researching on her lipsticks.  
Even Rachel has nice lipstick.


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartbeam* 

 
_I've been wondering the same thing too! That, and she uses false corner eyelashes right? I love her lashes!!_

 
Yeah!  Her lashes are so cool.
Rachel's are so full also


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know unfortunately but this is such a good question! I'd love to know. All of the women on the show have awesome makeup but I especially like Quinn's look so pretty!


----------



## RoxyJ (Mar 7, 2010)

My guess would be _Revlon_ Super Lustrous in "Blushed" #420?


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm gonna say a very light application of mac 3D lipstick. i used to wear that to work everyday, and it looked just like that on me. i used to have cosmo as well, which is similar but cosmo doesn't have any shimmer in it.


----------

